# pkg_add -r can not find package



## estellnb (Feb 15, 2009)

There are many packages found by make search which can not be installed by pkg_add -r. How can I install these packages?

f.i.:
/usr/ports> make search name=acroread
Port:   de-acroread8-8.1.3_1
Path:   /usr/ports/german/acroread8
Info:   Adobe Reader for view, print, and search PDF documents (DEU)
Maint:  hrs@FreeBSD.org
B-deps:
R-deps: acroreadwrapper-0.0.20080906 hicolor-icon-theme-0.10_2 linux-atk-1.9.1_1 linux-cairo-1.0.2 linux-expat-1.95.8 linux-fontconfig-2.2.3_7 linux-gtk2-2.6.10_1 linux-hicolor-icon-theme-0.5_1 linux-jpeg-6b.34 linux-nvu-1.0_1 linux-pango-1.10.2_1 linux-png-1.2.8_2 linux-scim-gtk-fc4-1.4.4 linux-scim-libs-fc4-1.4.4_1 linux-tiff-3.7.1 linux-xorg-libs-6.8.2_5 linux_base-fc-4_14
WWW:    http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readermain.html

/usr/ports>  pkg_add -r de-acroread8
Error: FTP Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/Latest/de-acroread8.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/Latest/de-acroread8.tbz' by URL


----------



## anomie (Feb 15, 2009)

There are a number of packages you'll have to install from ports - often for licensing reasons. (I'm not sure if that's the case with Adobe Reader, but I suspect it is.)


----------



## estellnb (Feb 15, 2009)

/usr/ports/print/acroread8> make install
...
/compat/linux/usr/bin/pango-querymodules-32: error while loading shared libraries: libgobject-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
*** Error code 127

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-pango.
*** Error code 1


----------



## anomie (Feb 16, 2009)

Update your ports tree and try again...


----------



## estellnb (Feb 16, 2009)

using /usr/ports/german/acroread8 instead of /usr/ports/print/acroread8 has resolved the problem at compile time. However if I try to launch acroread it still does not find the ominous libgobject-2.0.so.0.

/usr/local/bin/acroread
/usr/local/Adobe/Reader8/DEU/Adobe/Reader8/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread: error while loading shared libraries: libgobject-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Is there any way to search packages for the provision of a singleton file (or for a --provides property) like libgobject?


----------



## anomie (Feb 16, 2009)

Is it possible you do not have *linux_enable="YES"* in /etc/rc.conf? To confirm the library is really there you could try: 
`# /etc/periodic/weekly/310.locate && locate libgobject`

The port should have pulled in its runtime requirements.


----------



## estellnb (Feb 18, 2009)

# locate libgobject
/usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.a
/usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.la
/usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so
/usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

However:
> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib/
> acroread
grep: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.0: ELF file OS ABI invalid
/usr/local/Adobe/Reader8/DEU/Adobe/Reader8/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/local/lib/libgdk_pixbuf_xlib-2.0.so.0: ELF file OS ABI invalid


----------



## anomie (Feb 18, 2009)

And you've added the directive I mentioned to rc.conf..? To prove it: 
`# kldstat | grep 'linux'`


----------



## r-c-e (Feb 18, 2009)

its not looking for the libgobject from FreeBSD, but the Linux compat version. As anomie said, you need linux compat loaded.


----------



## estellnb (Feb 21, 2009)

> kldstat|grep  linux
 2    2 0xc0d80000 284a4    linux.ko
> mount |grep linux
linprocfs on /usr/compat/linux/proc (linprocfs, local)
> sysctl compat.linux.osrelease
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.16


----------



## estellnb (Feb 21, 2009)

> brandelf /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.0
File '/usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.0' is of brand 'FreeBSD' (9).

Should I brand the file as Linux.so or is this no good idea?


----------



## crsd (Feb 21, 2009)

Which linux_base port are you using (pkg_info -Ex linux_base)? 20090121 entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING could be related.


----------



## estellnb (Feb 22, 2009)

> pkg_info -Ex linux_base
linux_base-fc-4_13
> grep --after 8 20090121 /usr/ports/UPDATING
20090121:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/linux-glib2, emulation/linux_base-f4
  AUTHOR: bsam@FreeBSD.org

  Glib2 now is incorporated to emulation/linux_base-fc4 (it has always
  been a part of more recent linux base ports). All users should deinstall
  devel/linux-glib2 and then deinstall/reinstall emulation/linux_base-f4.

20090119:
>


----------



## crsd (Feb 22, 2009)

so... try following steps in that entry? (current version is linux_base-fc-4_14)


----------



## estellnb (Mar 5, 2009)

portsnap fetch&update does not install linux_base-fc4_14.
Having downloaded and maked linux_base-fc4_14 from http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi I am now prompted to remove the existing linux_base-fc-4_13 package which is however required by many other packages:
> pkg_delete linux_base-fc-4_13
pkg_delete: package 'linux_base-fc-4_13' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
linux-atk-1.9.1_1
linux-jpeg-6b.34
linux-png-1.2.8_2
linux-tiff-3.7.1
linux-expat-1.95.8
linux-fontconfig-2.2.3_7
linux-xorg-libs-6.8.2_5
linux-cairo-1.0.2
linux-hicolor-icon-theme-0.5_1
linux-nvu-1.0_1
linux-scim-libs-fc4-1.4.4_1
de-acroread8-8.1.3_1

What shall I do?
How can I avoid having to install all these packages manually?


----------



## icer (Mar 5, 2009)

portsnap only update your port tree, to update installed ports you nedd portmaster or portupgrade


----------



## estellnb (Mar 7, 2009)

How is portupgrade to be used?
It does not seem to do anything at me:

> portupgrade -F -r -P -p linux_base-fc4_14
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 967 packages found (-0 +146) .......                                                               .............................................................................................100.............................................. done]
> portupgrade -r -P -p linux_base-fc4_14
> portupgrade -r -F -p linux_base-fc4_14
> portupgrade -r -p linux_base-fc4_14
> pkgs linux_base-fc
linux_base-fc-4_13


----------

